# can you watch recorded show in HD on TV2



## pj_agni (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Gurus,

Here is my situation. I have two HD tv (one projector in HT room and one plasma). The plasma has built in tuner and projector does not have any tuner. I want to get Vip622 and want to avoid another dish box if possible.

I understand 622 will only send HD signal to TV1 and TV2 can only get SD.

Question: Is there any way to get HD signal to both the TV (they are 50' apart). If I can't get HD signal to both the TV, but can I watch shows that are recorded in HD on TV2 and get HD quality picture on TV2?

Your help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

PJ


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

TV2 can only be SD output, you can watch HD shows (both live and recorded) downconverted to SD (they look really good on a SD set, never tried it on an HD set) but the only way you could watch HD on the 2nd set would be a long HDMI or component video cables.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Try an HDMI splitter. That's what I did.


----------



## pj_agni (Mar 21, 2006)

Lujan,

How long is your HDMI run to TV2? My run will be about 50' and since HDMI on 622 is bit flaky - I am bit scared of spending all that money on long HDMI cable and splitter to find out that HDMI is not working.

How long you have been using 622 with HDMI?

Regards,


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I've been using HDMI since I got the 622 in April and have had no problems. My run is only to the other side of the wall so it's only about 6 feet. I couldn't tell you how a 50' run would work.


----------

